# endometriosis and IBS



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

What's the diffrence between endometriosis and IBS in a matter of symptoms?is the endo pain constant?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

> Most women who have endometriosis, in fact, do not have symptoms. Of those who do experience symptoms, the common symptoms are pain (usually pelvic) and infertility. Pelvic pain usually occurs during or just before menstruation and lessens after menstruation. Some women experience pain or cramping with intercourse, bowel movements and/or urination. Even pelvic examination by a doctor can be painful. The pain intensity can change from month to month, and vary greatly among women


http://www.medicinenet.com/endometriosis/page2.htm#toceIf you have pain with endo, it usually is worse around the menstrual cycle. However IBS can also be worse around the menstural cycle. Constant every day always the same generally is not typical of Endo, but can be in IBS. Although IBS doesn't have to be every day and can vary from day to day.Have you talked to your gynecologist about this?There can be some overlap, but IBS always has some stool issues, where other organ systems may or may not even if they cause pain.IBS has pain/discomfort AND stool issues. Not one or the other.


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

I guess she would have told me since I have a gyn check up every 6 months.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Endo can't always be seen by a GYN Dr. Sometimes the only way to tell if one has it is an exploratory laparotomy.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

However, if you have been honest with your gynecologist about your symptom pattern they will probably know if you need invasive tests or not.Having pain that is the same all month long is not typical of endo as the excess tissue grows and changes over the course of the month so usually only causes pain around the time you shed the lining of the uterus because it is doing the same thing where ever it is.


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,I guess it's just IBS because sometimes the pain will go away for several months and then come back.Probably IBS I guess.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yeah if it goes away that's great news really! But keep any eye on things and report any significant symptom changes to your Dr's.I can sypathisize with you Yukie.. hormones are one of my worst IBS triggers. So you do have company...


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Kathleen. And you too BQ. It's always nice to know that someone else understands,


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

PersonallY?? If I could get a hormonectomy.. I'd be good. LOL







Just kidding.. but.. if only, huh?Try to have a good weekend.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I've been wondering about endometriosis as well.As far as change in bowel habits, could that happen in endo as well if the endo covers the bowels?That could cause chronic constipation, couldn't it?


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

My answer is based upon memories of many many years ago but those years were so very bad I'll never really forget it.At the time I had Endrometriosis, I also had Ulcerative Colitis so I was pretty much a mess. I think there is still no blood test for either except for ruling all other conditions out and diagnosing only by viewing during invasive procedures. In my case; UC by colonoscopy when bad ulcers could be viewed and Endo by surgery for a huge mass removal that turned out to be an ovarian chocolate cyst and the misplaced cells could be viewed elsewhere. The pain was very bad much of the month... but, I must also tell you that *...the diarrhea worsened and abdominal/back pain intensified and was constant during the 2+weeks time-frame surrounding my 10days-long periods.*Once, when I was hospitalized for 2 months for the UC, my periods hiked up the pain level so bad they had to give me narcotics by injection. When at home, I tried every method possible ie heat, positions, rest, etc, to save my pain med Rx for when I needed to be social (teens-20s). Just an awful nightmare. The hemorrhaging made me anemic. I missed school or at least PE class, everything social, then later, work -to the point that I got fired for being too sick and hospitalized too much to be counted upon. It was a hard road. After multiple surgeries either removing parts inside me damaged from it or scraping it off places like my bladder, and living in horrible pain which had grown to 3 weeks/mo (not to mention the UC), I finally agreed to the full hysterectomy at 27. The ovaries are the culprits so my only 1/4 left of one side and it's not so great remaining tube, were removed along with my bad uterus (by then adematosis too so could never have held a baby by then). It was a miracle.... within a year, I could see that having pain from only one condition was a lot easier. Within 3yrs we had 2 beautiful baby daughters (17mo difference) by adoption who, as adults, remain utterly devoted to us. Now, though UC's in remission(after 20yrs of it), I have severe IBS-D, then 8yrs ago Rheumatoid Arthritis started up so I'm back to 2 conditions of pain. Not fair. Anyway, that's my experience.I'm so sorry you are suffering from the 2 painful conditions. ......btw... like back then, I find my dog to be the best therapy of all! Cathy


----------

